

Zenbox brings your Shopify customers with you across the web - sgrove
http://blog.zenboxapp.com/zenbox-brings-your-shopify-with-you-all-acros

======
bryanh
This is really, really compelling. I am assuming it works flawlessly in things
like a web based help desk and Gmail? (Not as a data source per say, but
displaying information.)

~~~
sgrove
Yes, that's the pitch. We've done a lot of work to make it work within apps
like Asana, the Stripe dashboard, etc. Anywhere it doesn't work, file a bug
report, and we'll get it fixed up.

All your SaaS products with you, wherever you are.

~~~
bryanh
You should really play that up on the homepage, maybe a slew of screenshots of
useful locations. Like for any of the 100 help desk softwares that exist out
there... :-)

For example, I immediately thought "how often will I run across a customer on
some random forum that displays email addresses?" but that isn't the use case
at all.

~~~
sgrove
Definitely - one of the challenges with Zenbox is getting the idea across
quickly on the landing page. Often times people think it's a replacement for
Desk.com/Zendesk/etc., or that it 'only' works in GMail, etc.

We'll have to experiment pretty heavily with the landing page and wording to
get the idea and value proposition across clearly and immediately.

~~~
bryanh
I think a slew of strategic screenshots would help. Too bad that browser
history inspection hack is a thing of the past, building a database of
examples that rotate based on the web apps they use would be crazy useful.

------
espadagroup
I think this is helping solve a really important issue of data portability.
This combined with Zapier is a pretty powerful combo.

------
ljd
Congrats, it looks great. I'll definitely be recommending this to a few store
owners I know.

About Shopify, we've been doing integrations for every ecommerce platform for
our pricing engine and Shopify's integration was an order of magnitude easier
to work with.

Long live webhooks.

~~~
dangrossman
Shopify's definitely doing integration right. The API docs are a little rough,
but they've done the important parts.

I've spent the past few weeks helping new Improvely users integrate our
tracking platform with all their different shopping carts. With most of them,
we had to walk people through editing templates/themes or other kludges. With
Shopify, we just wrote an "app" to register scripts with the theme, some
webhooks and a few API calls, and the end-user just needs to click an install
button.

Best of all, all those hooks/scripts get unregistered automatically when the
app is uninstalled. Even other platforms that have a plugin/app system like
this tend to get that part wrong.

~~~
rhomboss
Awesome changes coming _very_ soon to our docs over here at Shopify.

~~~
ljd
I saw a preview of these docs a few weeks ago. They were very helpful.

------
sgrove
Shopify was one of the most immediate requests we had right after publicly
launching Zenbox, and made perfect sense. WE've been testing it out with some
beta-users for awhile now, and the feedback's been awesome. Happy to answer
any questions or hear suggestions.

------
dabeeeenster
The Zenbox homepage is completely baffling. What does the product do? I have
absolutely no idea...

~~~
sgrove
Maybe you can help us on this one..

It's a browser extension that you connect all of your SaaS apps to (Desk.com,
Stripe, Shopify, Mailchimp, Salesforce, etc.), and whenever you hover over an
email anywhere on the web (in GMail, your admin panel, your help desk, etc.),
you'll see a summary of everything you know about the user (pulled from all of
your SaaS apps) pop up immediately.

Any help on how to phrase it, or changes to make to the homepage, to get the
idea across quickly and compellingly?

~~~
dabeeeenster
Why not just say that? At least I now understand what the product is.

Another gripe - where's the list of supported third parties? I use GoCardless
- do you support that? No idea...

